# Jimmy Woo



## marlon (May 5, 2009)

Does anyone in kempo / kenpo train with this master?

Rerspectfully,
Marlon


----------



## Andy Moynihan (May 5, 2009)

Would this be a different Jimmy Woo than the "Jimmy H. Woo" of San Soo fame?


----------



## Tames D (May 5, 2009)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Would this be a different Jimmy Woo than the "Jimmy H. Woo" of San Soo fame?


 
Yes. Jimmy Wing Woo was in with Ed Parker in the early days. Other than that I don't know alot about him.


----------



## jukado1 (May 6, 2009)

I remember that Mr. James Wing Woo had a school on Hollywood Blvd. From at least 1962 through at least 1978, His kwoon may have still been there but I moved and am not sure after that.


----------



## almost a ghost (May 6, 2009)

Google is your friend!

http://www.jameswingwoo.com/index.html


----------



## marlon (May 6, 2009)

almost a ghost said:


> Google is your friend!
> 
> http://www.jameswingwoo.com/index.html


 

thanks the article suggests he is the one associated with GM Parker.  Has anyone trained with him?  It would be interesting to know what it is like.

respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## clfsean (May 7, 2009)

I'd be interested in hearing what he picked up from Lau Bun.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Sep 30, 2021)

marlon said:


> Does anyone in kempo / kenpo train with this master?
> 
> Rerspectfully,
> Marlon


James Wing Woo


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Sep 30, 2021)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Would this be a different Jimmy Woo than the "Jimmy H. Woo" of San Soo fame?


James Wing Woo


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Sep 30, 2021)

Tames D said:


> Yes. Jimmy Wing Woo was in with Ed Parker in the early days. Other than that I don't know alot about him.


I am a Wing Woo Gar student and teacher. I knew Sifu James Wing Woo and Sifu Paul Gale. I loved them both dearly as my mentors, teachers, friends, and heroes.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Sep 30, 2021)

jukado1 said:


> I remember that Mr. James Wing Woo had a school on Hollywood Blvd. From at least 1962 through at least 1978, His kwoon may have still been there but I moved and am not sure after that.


Sifu Woo’s students built a kwoon in his backyard. It is run by one of the 50 year students now. It is on sunset and Winona in Hollywood.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Sep 30, 2021)

marlon said:


> thanks the article suggests he is the one associated with GM Parker.  Has anyone trained with him?  It would be interesting to know what it is like.
> 
> respectfully,
> Marlon


I trained 25 years in Wing Woo Gar. What do you want to know?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 30, 2021)

Wing Woo Gar said:


> I trained 25 years in Wing Woo Gar. What do you want to know?


Just a note: you're replying to a thread that was last commented on 12 years ago. Most of the particpants are no longer active on this site.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Sep 30, 2021)

gpseymour said:


> Just a note: you're replying to a thread that was last commented on 12 years ago. Most of the particpants are no longer active on this site.


I’m aware of my thread necromancy. Thanks.


----------

